# New Member



## Medium_Pimpin' (Jul 6, 2007)

I feel stupid posting this little rinky dink project with some of the stuff you guys have done on this forum. Truly amazing what a little DIY can do!

This is nothing too crazy, a little landscaping project I started last weekend and finished today.

Click Here for Pics


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

hey a project is a project, good job.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks good!

Trust me... You should see the list of "small" projects I have in the garage!

Getting one or two crossed off before three of four get added on the back end is a good day!


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

This is my favorite section. It is so helpful to see what others have done; big and small. I enjoyed looking at your pictures.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm of the mindset that no project is too small for the project showcase, as I feel it encourages more diy work from other members/viewers. Hell, I would've posted a million of my current projects, but I don't want to be flooding the showcase board with 90% of the threads started by me about my projects (so, I'm biding my time til I'm done with the whole place, and then I'll just come in wth before/after shots. I could literally start a new showcase thread every third day. My life is renovating my house right now, it's my only job!)


And yes, that was a small project, but came out well and looks clean, good job:thumbup:


----------

